# new scape for my crowntail betta



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

just finished my new scape for my black orchid. What do you guys think?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I cannot see a picture.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pictures might help us decide whether we like it?


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

Aquascape: Edens Gate

Tank: 61 x 41 x 58 Juwel Lido 30 UK Gallons

Lights: Odyssea Quad T5HO Unit, 2 x 24W 6400K Bulbs, 2 x 24W IQuatics Plant Growth Bulbs. 9 hours per day

Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia mixed with ADA Power Sand, White Sand

Hardscape: Lava Rocks, Bonsai Driftwood

Filtration: Tetra Tec EX800 Plus, Pondguru setup with biohome ultimate and ultra mini

CO2: 1.5% Glutaraldehyde Solution in DI water (its the same stuff used in Seachen Excel and EasyCarbo)

Fertilisers: EI Ferts

Plants: Eleocharis parvula, Hydrocotyle Tripantita, Water Lettuce, Weeping Moss, Taiwan Moss, Christmas Moss and some stem plant

Fish: 12 Strawberry Rasbora, 4 Otocinclus sp, 7 Pygmy Cories, 6 Amano Shrimp, 1 Crystal red shrimp (i got it free with the amanos), a ton of red cherry shrimp

and 1 awesome Black Orchid Crowntail Betta. his name is Ryuu (which in Japanese means 'Dragon')


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

So this scape was inspired by the lake in front of my house. everyday when i went to school i would walk pass the lake and see weeping willow trees growing near the water. so this is a recreation of weeping willow trees growing near the river (white sand is suppose to represent a stream).


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

the bonsai trees obviously represent the willow trees and the sand is suppose to represent the river. i bought nano fish to keep a sense of scale and to make my tank look bigger than it actually is. the rasboras are suppose to be birds and pygmies, shrimp and otos are land animals. Ryuu is actually suppose to be a dragon in the forest.

the water lettuce are supposed to be clouds which the betta (dragon) spends most of its time.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

This is AMAZING! Very thoughtful too, since every detail has meaning to you.  You did a fantastic job. Ryuu the dragon in the clouds.  I bet he thinks he is. The "trees" look great, as does the "stream"- everything looks fantastic together. I think one day I would like to try something like this...making an underwater "landscape" with trees and mountain cliffs and "rivers". The look is very soothing.


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> This is AMAZING! Very thoughtful too, since every detail has meaning to you.  You did a fantastic job. Ryuu the dragon in the clouds.  I bet he thinks he is. The "trees" look great, as does the "stream"- everything looks fantastic together. I think one day I would like to try something like this...making an underwater "landscape" with trees and mountain cliffs and "rivers". The look is very soothing.


thank you :-D. yeah its really relaxing and makes me think alot lol. my dragon :wink: is just exploring his forest. you really should go for it. its really fun. 

Bonsaidriftwood.com and ebay.co.uk is where i got the driftwoods from.

all it takes is research, inspiration and imagination. 

Ha you cant do this in those crappy betta bowls


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Very nice! Reminds me of the river near my school... I'm sure Ryuu loves it!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Very nice! Could you explain your process of getting your moss to grow so beautifully onto the driftwood like that?

I'm just curious as I'd love to do a moss-covered driftwood when I get a big tank, but haven't had much luck with attaching my mosses to other things like rocks, and if it wasn't for the thread still keeping them down after several months, they'd just float upwards to freedom


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy moly, that's a nice aquascape


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> Very nice! Could you explain your process of getting your moss to grow so beautifully onto the driftwood like that?
> 
> I'm just curious as I'd love to do a moss-covered driftwood when I get a big tank, but haven't had much luck with attaching my mosses to other things like rocks, and if it wasn't for the thread still keeping them down after several months, they'd just float upwards to freedom


this is the hardscape. you can see the trees have really branchy edges which make it easy to stick the moss and let it grow. then i tied it down with thread. as for rocks, i used lava rock with is very porous and moss can attach to it easily. i also tied it down.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

thank you


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks aqua hero! I'm very impressed with your work


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> Thanks aqua hero! I'm very impressed with your work


No problem. Any questions just ask


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow! What an amazing scape! It'll look even nicer when the plants and moss grow.

I personally hope You will start a journal about this tank ;-)


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

ryry2012 said:


> Wow! What an amazing scape! It'll look even nicer when the plants and moss grow.
> 
> I personally hope You will start a journal about this tank ;-)


Everyone asks me that. How do I make one?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can make a thread in Journals forum. It's the second forum from the bottom. 

We'll look forward to it


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

ryry2012 said:


> You can make a thread in Journals forum. It's the second forum from the bottom.
> 
> We'll look forward to it


I see, alright I will do it


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

ryry2012 said:


> You can make a thread in Journals forum. It's the second forum from the bottom.
> 
> We'll look forward to it


finished a part of the journal


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

What kind of wood is that? It is perfect!


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> What kind of wood is that? It is perfect!


Bonsaidriftwood.com see for yourself. The website talks about it. I think it's different types of driftwood mixed together


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ooooooooh. *saves link*


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

they do international shipping too. im in the UK and it took only 8-9 days with really good packaging. excellent customer service too because they reply to email fast


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow! What a lucky fish!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

aqua hero said:


> finished a part of the journal


I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Beautiful job! Your tank looks terrific.


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

The dragon dominates the clouds...


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Your tank is absolutely amazing! Your CT is one very lucky fish. Want to come over and rescape some of my tanks?


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> Your tank is absolutely amazing! Your CT is one very lucky fish. Want to come over and rescape some of my tanks?


Hahaha lol yeah sure. when do i start :lol:


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

I love this kind of "forest" themed aquarium! Well done!!!  :lol:


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

Soriel said:


> I love this kind of "forest" themed aquarium! Well done!!!  :lol:


Thanks, alot of forest scapes lean towards the rainforests and jungles. I wanted to try something different.


----------

